# Rot-proofing wooden features



## Blue Sugar (Feb 16, 2004)

HAS anyone ever tried using wood preservatives to extend the life of wooden features? Are there any eco friendly alternatives land managers would be OK with?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

We only use pressure treated wood, for ground contact, stringers, posts and decking. Though that might be standard everywhere? I do know that locust and cedar are rot resistant, some others I'm sure as well.


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

We've recently used a product called Woodlife CopperCoat (active ingredient Copper Naphthenate) to treat the beams on a large trail bridge. We couldn't use pressure treated wood for the beams because a special structural grade lumber was required and didn't come treated.

The bridge doesn't have much time in the woods yet so I can't comment on how well the preservative is working but the chemical is the same stuff used to treat timber bridges that can't go through the pressure treat process. It's not as toxic as some other treatment chemicals but the directions still warn not to apply it near waterways. It has a semi-unpleasant smell that dissipates after a few months.


----------



## drew p (Jan 20, 2012)

On our bigger bridges with expensive beams we coated the first couple of feet near the abutments as well as the whole top side with this stuff. Kinda stinky at application like any polyurethane but once it cures probably not very reactive/toxic? I imagine it could be used for ground contact

https://www.master-builders-solutions.basf.us/en-us/products/masterseal/1991


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

leeboh said:


> We only use pressure treated wood, for ground contact, stringers, posts and decking. Though that might be standard everywhere? I do know that locust and cedar are rot resistant, some others I'm sure as well.


Black locust rocks. Generally cheaper than cedar where I am and lasts longer. Just doesn't have that attractive reddish color or good smell to start. Just weathers to a basic gray but who cares about that.

I use heartwood black locust fenceposts in a climate that gets nearly 50" of rain annually and they last 20-25 years in the ground.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

The "Copper Green" products (w/ copper napthenate) work pretty good. We use it mostly on the field cuts of PT lumber. The good old days of getting CCA treated woods at a consumer level are most likely gone forever. Likewise those effective penta and creosote treatments.

Slightly OT is this scandal regarding creosote-treated norfolk-southern-railway-sues-over-millions-of-rail-ties-it-calls-defective

I've been gypped with some PT lumber/posts from various retailers; sometimes I wonder if the wood was dipped in green food coloring!


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

+1 for Black Locust if you can find it. We have a trail bridge built 11 years ago using 8" BL trees as beams and it's still structurally sound; the beams are resting directly on the ground. We also have Osage Orange/Hedge trees in the area which have even better rot resistance but good luck finding one straight enough to make usable lumber/posts.



drew p said:


> On our bigger bridges with expensive beams we coated the first couple of feet near the abutments as well as the whole top side with this stuff. Kinda stinky at application like any polyurethane but once it cures probably not very reactive/toxic? I imagine it could be used for ground contact
> 
> https://www.master-builders-solutions.basf.us/en-us/products/masterseal/1991


Can you get this stuff in smaller (1 gal) quantities? What's the shelf life? I've used self adhesive flashing to seal the tops of bridge beams before but it's expensive. I'd be interested in using this instead.


----------



## drew p (Jan 20, 2012)

No idea, volunteer who is a contractor sourced it and used the leftover for other projects. It came in a 5 gallon can.


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

We have used the Woodlife Coppercoat as well, I've used it personally for decks, chairs, etc stored outside and it seems to help somewhat. I figure if it gives us even 1-3 extra seasons out of something, it's worthwhile.


----------

